# Interco ag tire...



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Comes in wides and 14" wheels now










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you need to email tapa talk & ask them about a good search function for you. Lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe so or move to the city where I can get some high speed lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> Maybe so or move to the city where I can get some high speed lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Yea it sucks searching with slow service takes forever.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm probably gonna try the 30x10s on the brute. They're so cheap compared to other new tires!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea ive seen people that have liked the tires but said they dug too bad but now that they have wides id like to try wides on all corners

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USMCRay1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone know where you can buy these?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They are called interco interforces dunno who would be the best dealer

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

